# Giro Riddance/jacket vs freeriders



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Not so much which is better, but have been looking at alternatives to 5.10s since addidas can't seem to keep sizes in stock. Anyone own the Giro shoes? How are they? Stick to the pedals? How do they compare to free riders?


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I've been reading about them for the past week or two. The reviews I've read (online magazines) seem to push them down the list a little. 510 still a leader but the Riddance wasn't a close contender.

The latest review I've read put the Riddance as #4 behind 510, Trek, 2FO then Giro.
Nothing really 'wrong' so the reviews state, just that the other ones are better.
I have a bit of a wider foot and from the reviews, I may be better off in a 2FO or the Trek. I think the Riddance is a tad on the lean side from what the articles mentioned.

I've had 510's once but had to return them -feet were numb. Perhaps they didn't break in enough. But I think I'll be looking at the other 2 brands for fit.

I've been riding in running shoes exclusively for many years and honestly don't find them to be a problem. However they are getting quite torn up now. The 510 lasted me a few months or less, then back to the runners. Time to get serious and find a proper shoe. I was hoping the Riddance would be a contender for me but I think I've moved it to the bottom of my list after having read a few recent reviews.

All said, the 510 did not feel too tight but I had 2 numb feet on every ride. Regardless how how I laced them or how loose I left them. That leads me to believe it has something to do with the sole/foot interface of my feet. Or they just weren't broken in well enough and the pressure points were just not happy.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am still waiting for reviews on the ride concept shoes.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I did not know trek had shoes. You talking about these?

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...atline-mountain-shoe/p/21730/?colorCode=black


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Yup. Here is the review I referred to also.
https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Vital-MTB-Face-Off-The-Best-Flat-Pedal-Shoes,2474


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I had the Riddance mids, grip was pretty ordinary. The uppers were cosy for winter riding, but after 2 rides, they tore open.
The shop took them back & gave me Shimano GR9's. Much better grip, but not too grippy like Freeriders can be. More a summer weight shoe than the Giros. I'll keep my Freerider Elements for winter & keep gluing the holes in the sole.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I got a pair of the Giro Jackets on sale. For the sale price, they were worth it for me as I wanted them for lighter rails-to-trails type riding. The soles are not as sticky as the Freeriders soles.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Those Trek shoes look lit. Possible real deal.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

PUNKY said:


> Those Trek shoes look lit. Possible real deal.


I tried the on and found them to feel flimsy and had very flexible soles.

Toe protection is very much lacking on the Bontrager Flatlines.
The sole felt much harder/less sticky than 5.10 rubber
Oh - and very little ventilation. They would be hot in summer.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

06HokieMTB said:


> I tried the on and found them to feel flimsy and had very flexible soles.
> 
> Toe protection is very much lacking on the Bontrager Flatlines.
> The sole felt much harder/less sticky than 5.10 rubber
> Oh - and very little ventilation. They would be hot in summer.


Funny timing.
I came to update the thread with my findings.

I was able to try on a pair today too. The uppers are in fact soft. I didn't take note of the ventilation though.
I don't have enough experience with other dedicated flat shoes. The sole did feel hard but not sure how to compare it or if that feeling is accurate enough to suggest how it will stick to a pedal. I'm not sure if the size was correct, they are bringing in a half size smaller for me to try.
I'm not sure the flexible soles are a deal breaker for me. I ride in running shoes and love them.

I left the Trek store for the Specialized store. They don't have one in my size and aren't likely going to get more -they are sticking with 510.

I'm torn, the one pair of 510 I had was not a great experience. I sent them back and not sure I should them the brand another shot. I did like the shoe, just didn't like the numb feet.
I had the freerider elements, not the freerider pro. They too could order me a pair to try on. I had them hold off for now. I forget they have some clearance 510 shoes that I was going to try on just in case.

I'm wondering if the 510's were too narrow or too stiff. I laced them as loose as possible and still went numb. Even tried various lacing patterns that I've had to use as a runner. If I could find a sale price on the shoe I could replace the insole with a softer one and give them a try I suppose.

Decisions.....


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried on Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL, Bontrager Flatline and 5.10 Freerider Contact

Ended up with Contacts because they fit my feet the best


----------

